# 08-09 Hockey Pool?



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

Are any of you guys down to a hockey pool for the upcoming NHL season? I know there are a lot of mothercanuckers on this board and a lot of hockey fans. We've done this for NFL and other stuff, so let's see if we can get a hockey pool going.

Who's interested? I am sure we can find some sort of website or something.


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

Blip, blip. 

?


----------



## wafb (May 8, 2007)

I'm in, anything hockey related I'm there. BTW, Yahoo Fantasy Hockey is open now, I'm drafting on Thursday. Ovechkin is ranked number 1 but I'm taking Crosby lol.


----------



## 6sidedlie (Nov 19, 2006)

I am definately down for this shiz.


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

I will do it


----------



## All_In (Aug 23, 2007)

Fo sho


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

Alright cool guys.

wafb, I'm not familiar with how Yahoo works. I'm going to check it out right now.

Edit: I'm creating a league on Yahoo right now. It's going to be called "MMA Forum" and the password will be "mmahockey". 

I think an offline draft will be the best, or we can arrange a time for a live draft. If you guys want to do a live draft, I'm thinking this upcoming weekend. For an offline draft, we do it here, throughout the course of the upcoming weeks and then I can manually enter it. It's up to you guys.


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

http://hockey.fantasysports.yahoo.com/league/mmaforum

There is the link for the league. 

I will accept registerations until Friday, September 19. Our draft will take place here, at MMAF, starting Saturday. We will be drafting 16 rounds, so it may take sometime. Don't worry, season doesn't start till the 29th.


----------



## All_In (Aug 23, 2007)

Just a few suggestions to make creating it a little easier in regards to settings. I've had success in the past with the following:



> Scoring Type Rotisserie
> Max Teams 12
> Max Acquisitions per Season No maximum
> Max Trades per Season No maximum
> ...


Personally, I don't like having penalty minutes as a category. Scrubs like Carcillo end up being fantasy gold when in reality their coaches bench them every other night for making careless decisions that hurt the team...


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

The whole no waivers and free agency thing makes it easier I guess, but it makes it too easy. People can just draft and drop players between games. Then it just becomes a matter of who is the most active in the game and who is willing to be on at all times, as opposed to who drafted the best team.


----------



## All_In (Aug 23, 2007)

brownpimp88 said:


> The whole no waivers and free agency thing makes it easier I guess, but it makes it too easy. People can just draft and drop players between games. Then it just becomes a matter of who is the most active in the game and who is willing to be on at all times, as opposed to who drafted the best team.


LMAO, I was about to edit my post to say "putting the max games to 82 makes it a lot more fair." Also, the positions can use additions depending on how many teams we are able to get.


----------



## wafb (May 8, 2007)

I'm having trouble signing up, it's asking me for a league ID not the league name.:confused02:


----------



## cplmac (Nov 14, 2007)

I think I might be down for this being a lifelong Indian Head fan. Is this going to be a live draft or are we just going to submit our ranked draft roster and let the computer do the rest? I might have trouble making time for a live draft, we are getting ready for a big fireworks show here and have a shitload of work to do this weekend.

I can't seem to sign up either.

There was a problem

* This league is not registered in this game. (Error #272)


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

League ID# is 35437.


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

Just joined, are we doing a live draft?


----------



## wafb (May 8, 2007)

ok, all signed up and ready to go.:thumbsup:


----------



## cplmac (Nov 14, 2007)

I'm in.


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

Alright guys, so we've got to decide on whether we want a live draft or do one on the forums, and I submit the results. I am cool with whatever. Also give me some feedback on how you guys want the scoring.

Finally, help spread the word. 

DEALINE IS FRIDAY!


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

I want to do a live draft


----------



## wafb (May 8, 2007)

A live draft is what I prefer.:thumbsup:


----------



## cplmac (Nov 14, 2007)

I'd like to do a live draft but my schedule is crammed right now. If we do a live draft what would the time frame be looking like so I can see if I can stuff it in.


----------



## All_In (Aug 23, 2007)

I'd prefer an online draft too.

PIM? So be it. No SHP or GWG? 

IMO 6 forwards isn't enough, and at least one utility would be a nice addition.

In hockey news, Justin Williams of the Hurricanese will miss 4-6 months after tearing his achilles...ouch.

http://sports.espn.go.com/nhl/news/story?id=3594013


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

I am thinking we do a live draft during the upcoming weekend. Or, we can do a draft here at MMAF over the course of the week. It's your call boys.

I will change up some of the settings of the league GSP.


----------



## burton_o6 (Oct 30, 2007)

Am I to late. Also I am already in a work league, so could I still join this one too?


----------



## wafb (May 8, 2007)

burton_o6 said:


> Am I to late. Also I am already in a work league, so could I still join this one too?


The more the merrier I say, fyi Yahoo only allows you a max of 4 leagues to join for hockey, basketball etc.


----------



## burton_o6 (Oct 30, 2007)

Alright, I'm signed up. When is the draft?


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

We are still trying to decide on that. I say, if we are going to do it live, next Saturday is a good day. If we want to do it manually, we can do it over the course of the upcoming week. It's up to y'all, mang.


----------



## burton_o6 (Oct 30, 2007)

Saturday sounds awesome to me. Online or manual draft don't matter to me. Might be easier on you if we do online though.


----------



## All_In (Aug 23, 2007)

When is this draft? If it ends up being Saturday, can it be around noon or earlier? Who says earlier on Saturday I know, but this weekend is a bastard.


----------



## burton_o6 (Oct 30, 2007)

Any word on when we will have the draft?


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

I am going to start an offline draft. Hopefully we can be done before the season starts.


----------



## burton_o6 (Oct 30, 2007)

Now, Or in the near future?


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

I've already got it up and you are first to pick.


----------



## burton_o6 (Oct 30, 2007)

Malkin


----------



## All_In (Aug 23, 2007)

Who's next?


----------

